# New betta!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I got a new betta yesterday from PetSmart! She is a female and I named her Claire! She is very small, which made me fall in love with her!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you get the water to stay sideways like that!


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Haha. Are you being sarcastic or serious? I had my camera sideways.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! She's pretty!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

She is pretty!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fishpunk said:


> How did you get the water to stay sideways like that!


Okay, that's funny... Darn you... 





GloFish1999 said:


> Haha. Are you being sarcastic or serious? I had my camera sideways.


And that just made it even better!

Go Fish Forums, go!

(Nice Betta BTW!)


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice betta! Pretty color!


----------

